# Nude lipstick



## makeupwithme (Jun 10, 2014)

What's your favorite nude lipstick?  Only one I wear now is MAC fresh brew which I love.  But I would like to try other colors from high end and also drug stores.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

makeupwithme said:


> What's your favorite nude lipstick? Only one I wear now is MAC fresh brew which I love. But I would like to try other colors from high end and also drug stores.


*Chanel RC in Sentiment, L'Oréal collection privée in Leïla's Nude, Nars Cruising, Givenchy Rose d'Exception* ( I am more a red lippies woman I have few nude lipsticks in fact ).


----------



## makeupwithme (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you so much. I am going to try those.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jun 10, 2014)

makeupwithme said:


> Thank you so much. I am going to try those.


You're welcome. Givenchy Rose d'Exception is more a very soft pink, it was LE I think. Nars Cruising is a true nude lippie.


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 4, 2014)

I am still searching for a high-end nude but my drugstore nude favs are:

  Top: NYX Euro Trash (Matte)
  2nd: Revlon Blushing Nude #637 (Creme)
  3rd: Revlon Mink #671 (Creme)
  4th: Revlon Rose Velvet #130 (Creme)
  Not Pictured: Revlon Rosy Nude #065 (Creme)


----------



## katred (Aug 4, 2014)

shopandconquer said:


> I am still searching for a high-end nude but my drugstore nude favs are:
> 
> Top: NYX Euro Trash (Matte)
> 2nd: Revlon Blushing Nude #637 (Creme)
> ...


  Based on the shades above, have you tried Mac Blankety or Mehr? They have the same slightly rosy quality and they have enough pigment to work on a deeper skin tone.


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 4, 2014)

katred said:


> Based on the shades above, have you tried Mac Blankety or Mehr? They have the same slightly rosy quality and they have enough pigment to work on a deeper skin tone.


  That's funny because Mehr has sitting in my MAC online basket for the past month   The only reason I have not purchased it is because I hear it is a matte dupe of Cosmo; which I have.  I will check out Blankety today at the MAC counter; I was planning on trying VG II as well.


----------



## Kathniss08 (Aug 4, 2014)

I have fairer skin and I want nude lipstick by Chanel, Dior and Yves Saint Laurent.  It is very perfect and very natural yet so gorgeous and attractive.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 5, 2014)

katred said:


> Based on the shades above, have you tried Mac Blankety or Mehr? They have the same slightly rosy quality and they have enough pigment to work on a deeper skin tone.


  pbi: Blankety takes quite a bit of working with (lip liner, blending) to get it looking decent. Can be "corpse lips" on WOC.   Also adding to the mix: NYX Matte lipsticks in Butter and Nude are nice on WOC too. Whipped Caviar (same line) is nice, but I don't see it on their website any more. If you can find it, it is on the darker side of nude.


----------



## Cake Face (Aug 5, 2014)

Revlon Chocolate Velvet and Mac Photo are my fav brown girl nudes


----------



## shopandconquer (Aug 5, 2014)

shopandconquer said:


> That's funny because Mehr has sitting in my MAC online basket for the past month   The only reason I have not purchased it is because I hear it is a matte dupe of Cosmo; which I have.  I will check out Blankety today at the MAC counter; I was planning on trying VG II as well.


  I picked up VG II today but I know at some point I will get Mehr for sure.


----------



## SugarBob (Aug 14, 2014)

NYX Extreme Lip cream in Buttery Nude is good. Unfortunately I think they are changing the formula to be more like a gloss and they changed the applicator so im looking for a new one. Maybe MAC Yash


----------



## tinydiaries (Sep 6, 2014)

LADIES PLEASE CHECK OUT JORDANA LIPSTICKS! They are super cheap and come in a variety of different shades. I personally like the MATTE range. And there are a TON of nudes in that collection that will be absolutely beautiful on WOC. There are different types of nudes from light peach, pinky mauves, pink browns, caramels, darker browns. So literally anyone can find the perfect nude!! and at $2 you can by all of them even the brighter more daring shades!!!


----------



## tinydiaries (Sep 6, 2014)

MAC I love - Velvet teddy, Mocha, Kinda Sexy, Yash, Jubilee, Fresh Brew, Hug me, Cherish, Peachstock, Paramount, Freckletone

  NYX - Chambord, Peony, Frappucino, Rea, Circe, Creamy beige, minimalism

  Nyx Matte cream - Abu dhabi, London, Stockholm


----------



## Chris08 (Sep 11, 2014)

Mac : Pure zen, kinda sexy and blankety

  Milani : Nude creme

  Dior : Grege 169


----------



## queenkay8 (Sep 17, 2014)

Milani - Teddy Bare  Sephora - Rouge Shine Lipstick in  Soul Mate


----------



## allthingsglam (Sep 17, 2014)

SugarBob said:


> NYX Extreme Lip cream in Buttery Nude is good. Unfortunately I think they are changing the formula to be more like a gloss and they changed the applicator so im looking for a new one. Maybe MAC Yash


Love bn they are changing the formulao lord why mess up a good thing I need to stock up now


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Sep 18, 2014)

Quote:Originally Posted by *shopandconquer* 



I am still searching for a high-end nude but my drugstore nude favs are:

  Top: NYX Euro Trash (Matte)
  2nd: Revlon Blushing Nude #637 (Creme)
  3rd: Revlon Mink #671 (Creme)
  4th: Revlon Rose Velvet #130 (Creme)
  Not Pictured: Revlon Rosy Nude #065 (Creme) 







  I'll give those a try. I like rosy nude lip. So far my fave is Teddy bare by Milani, but it's also the only nude I own


----------



## cocotears (Sep 19, 2014)

my fave is nyx soft matte lip cream in abu dhabi.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 19, 2014)

cocotears said:


> my fave is nyx soft matte lip cream in abu dhabi.


  I really like this one - I don't wear it enough. Thanks for the reminder.  Have you tried any of the new Maybelline Matte nudes? One of them reminds me of Abu Dhabi. I can't recall the name at the moment, but I think it is Daringly Nude.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Sep 20, 2014)

I felt so inspired this week after seeing this thread and bought 2 new nudes. I now have rose velvet by revlon and taupe by MAC


----------



## sagehen (Sep 20, 2014)

lilmsrosie87 said:


> I felt so inspired this week after seeing this thread and bought 2 new nudes. I now have rose velvet by revlon and taupe by MAC


  Yay! Enjoy! I am just starting to expand my collection of nudes too.  If you like Taupe by MAC, have you tried Honeylove? Velvet Teddy? Kinda Sexy (just a wee bit of enabling lol)?


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Sep 21, 2014)

I loved Velvet Teddy but it was out of stock. I'll give kinda sexy and honey love a look


----------



## cocotears (Sep 21, 2014)

sagehen said:


> Have you tried any of the new Maybelline Matte nudes? One of them reminds me of Abu Dhabi. I can't recall the name at the moment, but I think it is Daringly Nude.


  No problem! I haven't tried them yet and when I went to Target this weekend, I saw the display and of course there was only one DN left and it had been swatched. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I think I'll probably try to look again next weekend.


----------



## lilmsrosie87 (Sep 23, 2014)

Surely will give those a try when I finish of one my currently nudes. Looks like velvet teddy would be the first to finish


----------



## Jubilae (Sep 24, 2014)

What lip liners do you use with some of these lipsticks? I'm looking up swatches for some of these (Honey Love, Kinda Sexy, etc.) and they look so pale.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 24, 2014)

I use any of the following:  MAC: Plum Chestnut Cork BBQ (no longer available) Mahogany ( I went through a phase with this one, but I prefer Auburn)  NYX: Toast Cappuccino Auburn Prune Plum Never Chestnut


----------



## Mignonb (Sep 27, 2014)

I loooooove fresh brew, but idk how I lived without Blankety+plum liner.


----------



## sagehen (Sep 27, 2014)

Mignonb said:


> I loooooove fresh brew, but idk how I lived without Blankety+plum liner.


  OMG how have I never used Plum with Blankety? I use it with so many other nudes. Now I know what my lips will be tomorrow!


----------



## LvDelightful (Sep 29, 2014)

Kinda sexy is a good nude for me


----------



## sweeTnChic (Mar 22, 2015)

My holy grail is the Milani Matte Naked LS after trying countless shades for years. It matches my lips perfectly without washing me out.


----------



## Kellylynn0076 (Apr 16, 2015)

Too faced La creme lip balm in pink slip is sucha pretty nude for me! Also the Nyx chunky dunk in Hibiscus tea punch! If you are darker in tone go for the Nyx it is so pretty!


----------

